# Dugena W/ Puw 1561 (Before & After)



## herrschneider (Mar 1, 2012)

A flea market finding from the early seventies:


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great job and great find :yes: I'm growing ever fonder of this 70's style. I like it :thumbup:


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

My word that came up well.Great find.


----------



## DaKRO (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice restore! Looks good


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

nice job, looks great.


----------

